# 6 foot prop on sale 29.99



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nevermind.....LOL!
It is not what I thought it was.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

isnt it made of cardboard? i see those in the mall. seem over priced even at 29.99 to me.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't know if it is cardboard...if it is then it isn't such a good deal.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I looked at it again.

I think you are correct. It looks like a cardboard cut-out....had me fooled.
Nevermind! LOL


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol yeah. i was going to say, to me i would never buy those. they are cheaply made and worthless lol.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Well what was it? Haha


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

it was one of those card board cut outs, gandalf from lord of the rings. full size 2 d cut out.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

6 foot cut-out photo of a wizard. LOL!
I thought I found this great deal on an actual prop! DUH!!!!!!!!

How embarasking..ack ack ack ack ack!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

"Monkey stold my burger, Monkey stold my burger!"


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

stold? lol


----------

